# New Guy



## NY Gooser (Jun 28, 2002)

Hello everyone.......This is my first post here, so I just wanted to say HI . This website was recommended to me by another waterfowler I recently met. I think he goes by Woods & Water here?? I live in Western NY, and we have a large resident goose population here, along with the migrators. Oh, yeah, lots of ducks too! Well, I look forward to talking with everyone.................Josh


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey Josh,

Welcome to nodakoutdoors, where everyone knows your name! :beer:

I know Woods and Water. He's one heck of a guy and blows a mean call!

Craig


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Welcome Aboard, looking forward to talking to you in the future.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I gotta say welcome as well! I believe you're the first representing NY... :thumb:


----------

